# My rabbit has scabs on his foot!



## farmkid11 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello, my rabbit Domino has scabs on his feet from the wire on the bottom of his cage, but they are big, and on both feet. Will it get infected? I got a platform for him to sit on.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Nov 3, 2012)

look at this link, it says how to treat sore hocks (what your rabbit has)
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/sorehocks.html


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Nov 3, 2012)

sonnythebunny said:
			
		

> look at this link, it says how to treat sore hocks (what your rabbit has)
> http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/sorehocks.html


Wow, the link to the little boot is pretty cool! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Nov 4, 2012)

what some other people do is move their rabbit to a cage with a wood floor, what i did was put chicken feed sacks on the wire


----------

